
Opera 10.50 out for Mac, impressive performance and more - vladocar
http://ajaxian.com/archives/opera-10-50
======
endtime
I've been using it since it came out for Windows a week or two ago, and it's
wonderfully fast (as well as beautiful). Using Opera used to feel like
sacrificing performance for functionality, but now I feel like I have the best
of both worlds. It is still beta, and there are a couple bugs, but for the
most part it's a great experience.

~~~
raquo
> sacrificing performance for functionality

That's what I feel about Firefox compared to Chrome or Opera.

~~~
endtime
Which Firefox extensions would you miss if you used Opera? Opera has built in
support for tab thumbnails, mouse gestures, Greasemonkey scripts, widgets,
etc.

~~~
whughes
Tree-style tabs:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5890>

Still not matched anywhere else. The bogging-down from ridiculous numbers of
Firefox tabs may soon force me to switch, however.

I also like some of the highlight plugins for translation and search.

~~~
endtime
Ah, the tabs tree does look useful.

Opera 10.50 has new search highlighting, though, and the right-click context
menu for highlighted text has included a translate option for a while now.

------
macco
I hope they can get some buzz for Opera 10.50. I really love Opera. Try the
email client and you know what simplicity means.

------
jseifer
I tried it. It was pretty fast and rendered everything well, however, without
lastpass or 1password support it's tough to fully switch over.

~~~
gommm
Yep 1password is what is keeping me from using it... I used to use opera a
long time ago, but was wowed away by 1password and inquisitor on safari...

------
maximilian
I tried it for OS X, but scrolling sucks and I can't seem to adjust it.
There's also some other little things I keep finding that annoy me... It may
be faster than Safari, but not compellingly so.

------
ilovecomputers
I installed it, it lost my saved tabs, and the sidebar looks out of place. I
recovered my old version via Time Machine, so until they bring out a stable
version, I will wait for thee.

